# Help! Implantation Bleed?



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey sorry I know I must have asked this before but I am in a panick!

I have just wiped and there was a very small spot of pink blood! ( sorry tmi ) and I have a slight crampy feeling? there is no way AF can come as I have never never been this early! could it be implantation?   

I am on CD 23 and 10PO (I think) does this sounds about right? also I didn't feel the crampy feeling until I saw the spot of pink blood! so that could be all in my head!



R x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I have just posted on the other thread hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a sticky thread towards the top of this 2ww board called "2ww - Frequently Asked Questions"....if you have a look on there, there's information about implantation bleed....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Natasha x It all sounds good and sounds like it could be implantation bleed but I'm to scared to get my hopes up!  
R x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww bless you hun you would'nt be human if you dint worry we all do it we just want the same thing that OMG 
We keep telling ourseleves each month that goes by that it will happen and then when it dont thats when we stop
Believing but hun i also think its implantation bleed    
My fingers are crossed for you both and i hope that you get your well deserve  very soon
Keep us all posted love and   nicky xxx
                                                                                              
 Have i gone alittle over the top with the positive vibes oh well you deserve it hun


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Petdowe! I will need all the positive thoughts going so feel free to go over board!!! 

Not long now!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this have worked!
             
                        
Rx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi honey!! thought i'd add to the positive vibes..                                                               

tee hee 

amanda xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruthie it sounds sooooo good honey  
   
   
         
      
             
            
                            
      
      
            
                            
                            
      
      
            

love and 
MC xxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

just adding some too - does sound like it - good luck


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Ruthie last cycle on day 25 I had some spotting and result was BFP. I didn't have a happy ending but don't let that put you down, you could have implantation bleeding. This month is the same for me. I am spotting again and it's way too early for my period. So fingers crossed for both of us! I am just trying not to think about it. 

Take care

Andi


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ruthie I had some pinky stuff when i wiped which frightened the living crap out of me. That night i was awake all night with af cramps, which im sure i only got because i had convinced myself that my period was coming.........anyways I got a bfp so try not to worry too much, it looks really positive for you



Bendybird.xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you bendybird! can you tell me how long it was between getting your spot and getting your BFP?



Hope the bump is lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvly xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I spotted on Saturday night and my test day was...........let me just get my diary......

Ok i spotted Sat night and my official test day was the coming friday.  After i spotted, i tested sunday monday and they were negative, tuesday i thought i could see the faintest line- i did take the test apart mind you and then  then on the wednesday, day 11 i got a  strong positive.  I used Tesco tess too.  On my offical test day, tesco came up better than my actual clinic test  


Hope that helps....ive rambled on!

B.xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bendybird

You have made me feel a bit positive after reading your post on the thread, Hi Suzy

That's wonderful news, Well done lovely,      on your       .

I bet your so very happy, i'm feeling quite sad      i am suppose to test tomorrow, but yesterday after i started spotting, so i did a test this morning i though the day before test day would be fine, it was sadly a BFN, i feel like a total failure after being so positive all the way through this cycle of treatment, it surely can't be too early to test the day before, so i will do test tomorrow (test day) but i don't feel very hopeful now, i'm still spotting.  My DH and I dont think we could go through this again, as it's to stressful and upsetting when you go through the treatment and everything goes well, then this happens, we had 3 lots of IUI last year and the 2 of them failed and 1 was a low positive which suddenly ended, perhaps we will go for adoption, my mind is just totally confused now.  Any advice.

Did you have a light red spotting yesterday day before test day too.

crazybabe


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Crazybabe, its not over yet so stay positive!!  I had pinky red spotting untill a few weeks after my test date and i also had 4 big bleeds    

Sending you all the      in the world that tomorrow brings you your long awaited sticky bfp 

Have everything crossed for you.xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

bendybird said:


> Crazybabe, its not over yet so stay positive!! I had pinky red spotting untill a few weeks after my test date and i also had 4 big bleeds
> 
> Sending you all the    in the world that tomorrow brings you your long awaited sticky bfp
> 
> Have everything crossed for you.xxxx


Hi bendybird

Thanks for the positive vibes, did you have spotting before you get your BFP though, i cant understand why it is showing up negative a day bedore test day, surely it's not to early to test the day before, Murtle sais on the other thread as because i had two Embies transferred maybe, only the one implanted and thats why i'm spotting as late implantation, what do you think.

love

crazybabe


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i had spotting a few days before my bfp


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

B ~ Thank you so much for the positive info! I'm feeling a little less concerned but also sooooo scared that I've hyped myself up for a big fall   I just can't wait to get off this TTC rollercoaster!

CB ~ please hang on in there   Bendy's words are wise xxxx 

Rx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bendybird and Ruth

Thanks for all the lovely messages and kind support you have all given me, but the spotting has got worse, its a bit like what i get at the start of my AF, only it's a pinky/ light red colour, only a bit on S Towel but more when i wipe (sorry TMI) so i don't think it has worked yet again, i will still do the Test tomorrow, but i'm not building up any hopes now, as i did last week i was feeling so positive, but all that gone.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG         
  Aww thats fantastic news Suzy i am soo pleased for you both  i bet your both
Over the moon   and high up there on that  right now Take it easy chick love nicky xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi bendybird

Thanks for the lovely message, unfortunately i tested this morning and got a BFN which i expected as the bleeding turned into more like AF late last night, I am devastated but maybe it weren't meant to be.

We will try again, but we will prob have to pay now as we had the last treatment on the NHS and they only allow one i think, we can't really afford it as its very expensive isn't it, but if we don't give it another go, I would be wondering, What if.  I wish someone could tell us that if we had treatment done in a particular clinic and paid  and they could guarantee a successful outcome we would pay thousands to have our family, but nobody can tell us that and it's just all a big risk.  We have had our treatment at CARU (IVF Wales) i would like to continue there as i know all the nurses etc personally now and they now all what gone on with my notes etc, but also the treatment there is expensive and we had thought of using a Egg Sharing scheme where i get the chance to help others with me eggs and we get the treatment at a high discounted rate, but i don't think CARU (IVF Wales) does that, i know The Londons Womens clinic in Cardiff does, but i dont  know what their live bith sucess rate are. If I knew it weren't going to work, I would proceed with adoption ASAP

Anyway, enough about me, how are you feeling.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww Crazybabe   i am so sorry hun that you got a  i really dont know what to say i guess there never
Is anything to say apart from the word sorry and that i am thinking of you both and that you deserve a huge hug right
Now   we are all here if you need a chat, scream, shout what ever just as long as you know.
Its true though what you said that the nurses, consultants cant guarantee any of these treatments to 
Work but we all know that it Bloody damn well hurts us as a person and us as a couple when they dont work.
I just wish you  hun what ever step you take next in the future and i hope you get that well deserve
 take care and take care of each other love and   nicky xxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nicky

Thanks for the lovely message, i am in a pretty awkward situation now as i don't know what to do, whether to just go down the adoption route and be guaranteed a child or pay money which we can't really afford and risk another lot of treatment, it would have to be a egg sharing scheme though as we cannot afford to pay thousands of pounds.

take care

I'm alway here if you need a chat ok Love  

Crazybabe


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess it wasn't implantation bleed


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning guys

thinking of you and sending lots of   to those who got AF and BFN,  its not fair is it  

Take care today

Bibi x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to read it wasnt to be this month

Take care guys

   

Bendybirdxx


----------

